# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  México: promueve la certificación de la miel

## Polinizaciones

*En México, se producen anualmente poco más de 58 mil toneladas de miel y se espera que la producción aumente este año, por lo que se creará el primer Laboratorio de Calidad de la Miel, que certifique este producto para consumo nacional y exportación.*Francisco Gurría Treviño, coordinador general de Ganadería anunció que próximamente Campeche será la sede del primer Laboratorio de Calidad de la Miel, quiénes certificarán  el  producto tanto para consumo nacional como para la exportación.La Secretaría de Agricultura, Ganadería, Desarrollo Rural, Pesca y Alimentación (Sagarpa) aseveró en un comunicado: Tenemos una buena plataforma de comercialización y tenemos que ir estableciendo la infraestructura de diagnóstico de la calidad de miel.El funcionario de la Sagarpa agregó que cada año en México se producen alrededor de 58 mil toneladas de miel y para este año se espera que la producción sobrepase las 60 mil toneladas, lo que contribuye a posicionar a México en el tercer lugar en exportaciones a nivel mundial.En el caso de la miel, subrayó, México comercializa este producto en países como Alemania, Estados Unidos, Francia y Canadá. La calidad e inocuidad del producto cumple con los más altos estándares que exigen los mercados internacionales.Gurría añadió que en el caso de Campeche, la entidad ocupa el tercer lugar en producción nacional y están inscritos en el Programa Productivo más de siete mil productores apícolas del estado. También destacó, que se han puesto en marcha nuevos programas y mecanismos, como repoblamiento del hato ganadero y creación de pozos, a fin de hacer más competitiva esta actividad productiva.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: Brasil: exportación de miel al mercado árabe Argentina: aumenta el precio de la miel España: de la fabricación de miel a la medicina alternativa EE.UU.: guía sobre el etiquetado de la miel EE.UU.: actualización mercado de la miel 2013

----------

